# iPod/phone use as a measuring device



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a denon 791 receiver that came with an audessey mic. I also have an iPod touch with an SPL meter app. I'm wondering if anyone has tried using the audessey mic with Touch, and if it yielded a fairly accurate measurement.
Also, is there any apps that are suggested that work nicely for this? 
Something that might give more info than just SPL (as in measures frequency aswell).

thanks,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If all your dong is getting some SPL readings the app on the iTouch will work just fine. IS your plan to use the Denons audessey mic instead of the built in mic on the iTouch? if thats the case you would need to calibrate it in order to get accurate readings and in most cases is not worth the bother.


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

the iPod touch I have doesn't have a built - in mic, but I've used the one that is attached to the headphones before. I was just thinking the Audessey mic would provide better results than a tiny one integrated into the volume switch on headphones.

I'm guessing it will be more trouble than it's worth too, just wondering if anyone had done it before, and their experience with it.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I found this interesting link on the subject.
http://www.lifeisaprayer.com/articles/photography/iphone-4-ipad-external-mic-audio-input
It confirmed what I suspected, that you would need an adapter to plug in a good mic to you iPhone.

I'm thinking that the quality of the preamp in the iPhone is not terribly robust, but most likely adequate for most tasks.


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well that is a helpful link there. Thank you.


----------



## Albertdup (May 25, 2011)

I am using an app SigScopePro on my Iphone apparantly it has calibration info built in for the phone mic and the headphone mic how acurate it is I have no idea.

my 2c


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

http://studiosixdigital.com/iaudiointerface2/


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

tigeraudio said:


> http://studiosixdigital.com/iaudiointerface2/



Wont be cheaper to buy a SPL meter ???? There are some good ones for $50-$100 but this interface at $399 :huh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

The software will do far more than an spl meter and you can use the interface to play music over your system with pro DA converters. FYI Audio Control manufactures this device.


----------

